# Schlechter Ping in Spielen mit Dlan



## Intel4770K94 (19. August 2014)

Hallo Leute..
Ich bin seit neueren in den Keller/Werkstatt umgezogen. 
Weil 4 ungenuzte Räume schön eingerichtet.
Naja und jetzt zum Problem es sind natürlich keine Lan Kabeln verlegt und muss mit DLan arbeiten. Hab die Netgear Powerline AV +200.
Z.B beim Speedtest.net Ist die Geschwindigkeit die selbe wie vorher der Ping ist auch im gleichen Bereich vlt +5ms.
Aber in Games z.B Counter Strike, Team Fortress 2 oder CoD MW2 Ping over 300 und bei den meisten Server werde ich sogar gekickt^^ und es laagt halt wie sau :/ Bei BF4 ists der Ping um die 80-100 das ist noch spielbar
Das war vorher nicht.
Wass kann ich machen?
Ich möchte Ja ein Lan Kabel ziehen, aber es ist warscheinlich kein Leerrohr vorhanden. Eine Sat und Telefon Steckdose ist vorhanden kann man ein Lan Kabel da dazu ziehen? Kenn leider die Richtlinien nicht
Bitte um Hilfe möchte gern wieder ohne 300er Ping zocken 
mfg


----------



## navraju (19. August 2014)

Ist die Firmware der dLAN Adapter aktuell? Welchen Router verwendest du? Ist von dem die Firmware auch aktuell?
Ich selbst verwende Devolo dLAN Adapter in der ganzen Wohnung in Verbindung mit ner Fritzbox7272 und hab bei spielen (je nach Serverstandort) ping Zeiten von 20-80ms.


----------



## Angelo-K (19. August 2014)

Wenn das satkabel oder das Telefonkabel nicht gebraucht wird, dann kannst du einfach n cat6verlegekabel an des alte dranbleiben und wenn du am andren Ende des kabel rausziehst, liegt gleich das neue... Musst nur schaun obs röhr dick genug is

Mfg


----------

